# Gearing up for summer; looking for feedback on my spoons



## Surf_Maruader (Feb 26, 2018)

Starting putting a little more time into these. Here are a few I've come up with. I fish in NC mostly from surf for Falsies, Chopper Blues, and Spanish Mackerel...these are the 2 oz versions.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

They look pretty cool!

Are some of them made with glow in the dark paint or epoxy?


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Yup... these looks really amazing & the great thing. You shared with for feedback.


Thanks

https://www.fishjumanji.com/


----------

